# How do I remove a quote on mobile?



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

I can't ctrl z. Don't want to clear all my browser history for one post.

When a quote is in the reply box.

Thanks


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Benjamin said:


> I can't ctrl z. Don't want to clear all my browser history for one post.
> 
> When a quote is in the reply box.
> 
> Thanks


 It's the same on mobiles as the web version: click/press on the grey bar at the top of the quote and then press delete.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's the same on mobiles as the web version: click/press on the grey bar at the top of the quote and then press delete.


 Thanks man but doesn't work for me chrome on nexus 5x. Im gonna look for an app that lets me send Ctrl+z


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Benjamin said:


> Thanks man but doesn't work for me chrome on nexus 5x. Im gonna look for an app that lets me send Ctrl+z


 FWIW it works for me on Android running Firefox.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 15, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> FWIW it works for me on Android running Firefox.


 Ok thanks. Another browser is a good shout.


----------

